# Mini Padder



## DinirNertan (May 3, 2020)

DinirNertan submitted a new resource:

Mini Padder - A small and clear input display for your gamepads.



> [IMG alt="Single Button...​



Read more about this resource...


----------



## DinirNertan (May 6, 2020)

DinirNertan updated Mini Padder with a new update entry:

Joystick skin update



> Joystick skin now can render inputs of general gamepads properly.
> An updater is built to apply new version changes to data stored on local storage.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## DinirNertan (May 7, 2020)

DinirNertan updated Mini Padder with a new update entry:

Joystick skin update



> Joystick skin now can render inputs of general gamepads properly.
> An updater is built to apply new version changes to data stored on local storage.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## DinirNertan (May 21, 2020)

DinirNertan updated Mini Padder with a new update entry:

New Skin for 6-button Pads, and Renderer Improvements



> The tool was under the approval queue for a couple weeks, and I was making changes during the downtime. Here's the changelist.
> 
> 2.2.3:
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## DinirNertan (Jun 2, 2020)

DinirNertan updated Mini Padder with a new update entry:

Custom Skin Loader



> From now on, localhost is not a necessity for using a custom skin. You can load your custom skin directly from the control panel, and share it to other users as a single JSON file after it's loaded.
> 
> new on-screen custom skin loader
> accepting data URIs and links as skin source images
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## DinirNertan (Jun 5, 2020)

DinirNertan updated Mini Padder with a new update entry:

New Skin for Hit Box



> new skin for Hit Box
> Renderer will skip rendering if entire stick/button group is set to null



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## DinirNertan (Jun 9, 2020)

DinirNertan updated Mini Padder with a new update entry:

New Domain



> new domain: minipadder.link
> show crop values instead of display size
> crop values are the more useful values when cropping
> separate button sprites for joystick
> change deadzone values for default gamepads - XInput and DInput - from 0.08 to 0.1



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## DinirNertan (Jun 11, 2020)

DinirNertan updated Mini Padder with a new update entry:

Deadzone Update



> Separate deadzone update feature is added. I felt like I should add it, as explaining how to change the deadzone as 'manually edit the mapping json' or 'do the assignment process again' was uncomfortable.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## DinirNertan (Jun 14, 2020)

DinirNertan updated Mini Padder with a new update entry:

More Flexible Skin Customization



> View attachment 57644 View attachment 57645
> 
> This update brings flexibility to skin customization: you can make multiple skins using the same set of spritesheets. To demonstrate this, I merged 4 default skins into 2 folders: gamepad ones and joystick ones are now in their own folders.
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## DinirNertan (Jun 14, 2020)

DinirNertan updated Mini Padder with a new update entry:

Skin Author Display



> View attachment 57660
> 
> Skins with an `author` property will show the name of the skin and the author, whenever it's refreshed on the page.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## DinirNertan (Jul 4, 2020)

DinirNertan updated Mini Padder with a new update entry:

Housekeeping



> This update is made 25 June, and is posted here now as I see my page is approved.
> 
> 
> fix the renderer not being able to find a default skin for new gamepads
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## shado9 (Jul 10, 2020)

this is a great input display. i've made my own custom skins for other input displays before just to not have a big png of a gamepad taking up screenspace, and this uses that screenspace very efficiently right out of the box. having the sticks display below the face buttons like that is a really good idea as well; i might cop that if i ever do any more of the aforementioned
this'd be easier to work with, though, at least at first setup, if the options were accessible by pasting/typing the json right in the "custom css" box in OBS's browser source properties. i misunderstood at first and wondered why my changes weren't applying properly. at least you can save the configuration and it appears to remember your setting properly, as far as i've found


----------



## DinirNertan (Aug 20, 2020)

DinirNertan updated Mini Padder with a new update entry:

Proper Button Colour



> View attachment 60193
> 
> Triangle button in gamepad and megapad skin is changed.
> 
> The colour was not green.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## DinirNertan (Sep 12, 2020)

DinirNertan updated Mini Padder with a new update entry:

Colourful Gamepad Skins



> View attachment 60896​
> Recoloured Gamepad Skins
> 
> With the visibility being the priority when making default skins for Mini Padder, I boldly assumed that bright gray as a default colour would cover the demand of the users.
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## DinirNertan (Sep 15, 2020)

DinirNertan updated Mini Padder with a new update entry:

Disc Skin Adjustment



> I noticed the disc skin being not recognizable on bright backgrounds, so I increased the background opaqueness of dpad area and face buttons from 127 to 191. I designed the skin to prioritize these buttons over analog sticks, so tradeoff on the visibility of the sticks should be preferable.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## DinirNertan (Sep 24, 2020)

DinirNertan updated Mini Padder with a new update entry:

Bug Fixes & Disc Dpad Skin Variations



> View attachment 61306
> 
> There were some problems with the skin list dropdown menu, that I could find my time to try fix. Custom skin names will be now properly updated. Also it turns out some of the default skin names were not updated because I forgot to change them in their skin files. They're also updated, so the whole list should have some consistency on name of the default skins.
> 
> I also made some variations on the disc dpad skin. Now it has basic XInput and DInput labelled...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## DinirNertan (Sep 25, 2020)

DinirNertan updated Mini Padder with a new update entry:

Joystick Skin Stick Area Adjustment



> View attachment 61352​
> After making the disc dpad skin, the stick area of the joystick skins started looking too big. The size was decided to minimize overlapping areas between adjacent positions of the stick, in hope to make the moves clear in a tough encoding situation. But I was wondering if it's actually hurting the readability. I tried to decrease the stick area size to that of the disc dpad skin and made a gif from both versions to see the difference...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## DinirNertan (Sep 26, 2020)

DinirNertan updated Mini Padder with a new update entry:

Disc Skin Adjustment (2)



> View attachment 61373​
> fixed the button labels on disc skins looking sorta off on idle state
> Mainly I made the label border circular, and adjusted how the triangle button looks.
> replaced dinput skin in open graph image with disc d button one



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## DinirNertan (Sep 28, 2020)

DinirNertan updated Mini Padder with a new update entry:

Disc Skin Adjustment (3)



> View attachment 61461​
> I made some adjustments on the button space, because SFC gamepad face buttons are not laid on a 1:1 ratio diamond. I believe this change is pretty subtle beside on the face buttons.
> 
> I am finding whatever changes I want to and can make only few hours after making a release these days. It's not like I can keep this frequency of making small changes for a long time, so I didn't really think about it. I should probably set a specific weekday...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## DinirNertan (Oct 2, 2020)

DinirNertan updated Mini Padder with a new update entry:

Hide Gamepads



> Hide Unwanted Gamepads
> 
> View attachment 61607​
> There are cases where you want to not show some of the gamepads recognized, namely one of the two pairs coming when you're using a program like DS4Windows. One of them will show nothing, or show macro inputs instead of actual input you make.
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## DinirNertan (Oct 6, 2020)

DinirNertan updated Mini Padder with a new update entry:

Joystick Skin Fix



> Do a Fuzzy Parry
> 
> There was a bug in 8-way dpad/stick skins where quickly moving from right/down to left/up will overwrite the new direction being active with the previous one being inactive.
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## DinirNertan (Oct 9, 2020)

Thanks for liking my overlay for the exact reasons I wanted to make one. There was a game where the distance you push the sticks matters, and the only videos with an input overlay were showing them as small sticks in a big gamepad sprite, mangled every time most parts of the video change. It was impossible to see how the player moves the sticks in those videos. Making things standing out, and making all of them fit into a small area are my main consideration making the default skins for Mini Padder.



shado9 said:


> this'd be easier to work with, though, at least at first setup, if the options were accessible by pasting/typing the json right in the "custom css" box in OBS's browser source properties. i misunderstood at first and wondered why my changes weren't applying properly.



I am not sure about this idea. Custom CSS is meant to take control of the _style_ of a web page, from the outside. It's the place to make visual changes to an app when they're not supported by the app. I don't know if it's even allowed for a loaded web page, inside a browser source, to access the CSS on the browser source.

Currently Custom CSS is used to make changes on the style of the Control Panel, and to selectively hide some gamepads by their ID. The hiding feature should be defined inside Control Panel instead, but let's see when I get the energy to work on it.


----------



## DinirNertan (Oct 19, 2020)

DinirNertan updated Mini Padder with a new update entry:

Log Delayed Frames



> A browser capture can stop for a brief time and delay rendering of some frames in the time when it's previously hidden, or the computer briefly becomes busy. This update changes the behaviour of Error Log so it can log when delayed frames occur.
> 
> log 'warning' messages to Error Log
> change timestamps in Error Log to local time string
> warn when delayed frames occur



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## DinirNertan (Oct 21, 2020)

DinirNertan updated Mini Padder with a new update entry:

Joystick Skin Layout for MakeStick



> View attachment 62273View attachment 62274​
> This is a layout where face buttons are laid in the middle, and the buttons are close to each other.
> While making this layout, I decided to represent the vertical position of buttons to the stick, and made the change to A layout as well. V layout didn't need it because it's already made with that in mind, so this change should've already been made to keep the consistency between joystick variations.
> 
> Most...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## DinirNertan (Oct 25, 2020)

DinirNertan updated Mini Padder with a new update entry:

Joystick M Layout Adjustment



> View attachment 62437​
> The button gap on the layout was based on the buttons' full size, including their frames. Since the other layouts referred to the moving part of the buttons, I tried to reposition this layout with the same standard. By the way, the vertical gap on the layout is still narrower than that of others.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## DinirNertan (Nov 2, 2020)

DinirNertan updated Mini Padder with a new update entry:

Change on Default Fade-out Values



> An input fading right after being released makes it much easier to tell inputs that were just involved in the action a moment ago, and ones that are not involved in the action currently happening. I decided to make this a default set of values after using it for a while.
> 
> 
> Value<=3.10.23.10.3Time8, 16, 320, 8, 12Opacity0.5, 0.1, 00.5, 0.1, 0Duration41



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## DinirNertan (Nov 30, 2020)

DinirNertan updated Mini Padder with a new update entry:

Joystick M Layout Adjustment (2)



> View attachment 63743​
> 
> Adjusted the position of sub buttons in M layouts so it looks less different to the actual joystick while keeping the buttons in a row.
> The button row and the main area of the stick and face buttons are slightly distanced so there is a space for the start button between them, if someone wants to add it in the skin.
> Sprites for a smaller button for joystick skins are added to the spritesheets.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## DinirNertan (Dec 24, 2020)

DinirNertan updated Mini Padder with a new update entry:

MegaPad Adjustment



> View attachment 64983​
> The dpad and buttons felt distanced a bit much, but I wasn't sure if it's better to put them closer.
> I adjusted their position, and also added a semi-transparent background for the buttons as they're not placed over a right stick, not like in the modern gamepad skin.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## DinirNertan (Dec 29, 2020)

DinirNertan updated Mini Padder with a new update entry:

Shoulder Button Adjustment



> View attachment 65167​
> 
> changed the sprite for shoulder buttons of Disc (Super) skin to a new one instead of the inherited one from gamepad skins
> moved shoulder buttons and other buttons of MegaPad skin away from each other by 2px



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## DinirNertan (Jan 3, 2021)

DinirNertan updated Mini Padder with a new update entry:

Stabilized Idle Stick Position, and New Skin for a Bike Game



> View attachment 65367 View attachment 65368​
> Added a new skin Biker which is made to imitate the input overlay of Trials Rising. While trying to make this skin, I found some ways to expand the skin customization capability. Making this skin also got me into fixing a lasting bug, where the sticks were stuttering during fading out if they're not at the exact centre position.
> 
> 
> make...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## DinirNertan (Jan 17, 2021)

DinirNertan updated Mini Padder with a new update entry:

Easier Control Panel Use & DualSense Mapping



> There are some small changes in the control panel to help understanding it better at a glance. The order of the items are changed based on what I expect to be used more frequently. And now there's a prompt telling a user that it's waiting for an input. 'I don't see anything' is the first sentence most frequently said by people I watched trying to set up Mini Padder, so I think there should be a bigger amount of people who were confused by that and stopped using. I hope this prompt will...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## DinirNertan (Jan 26, 2021)

DinirNertan updated Mini Padder with a new update entry:

Deadzone Update



> This update is made thanks to my 3-year-old DualShock4, of which the right stick started to shift wildly.
> 
> Deadzone
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## DinirNertan (Jun 5, 2021)

DinirNertan updated Mini Padder with a new update entry:

Diagonal Indicator and Constant Thickness Trigger Buttons



> *View attachment 71893*​
> *Diagonal Indicator*
> Since I added Disc D-pad and Mega Pad skins, the lack of a diagonal indicator in default skins always bothered me. Accidental diagonal inputs are bane of my existence, so being able to properly tell if such happened is very important to me, hence this release.
> The sprite for the indicator is not final, and I'll keep contemplating about a possibly better sprite for it. But...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## DinirNertan (Jun 25, 2021)

DinirNertan updated Mini Padder with a new update entry:

Separate Deadzone Adjustment



> In previous update I made a change to set deadzone for each stick separately, but at once when you click the corresponding button. This turned out to be not so great as I often find out I got one stick set but not the others. I needed to set one stick while keeping the other's value, and I ended up editing the mapping json manually.
> 
> View attachment 72556​
> So in this update, the deadzone setting buttons are finally divided into two...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## DinirNertan (Sep 11, 2021)

DinirNertan updated Mini Padder with a new update entry:

Attempt to Fix Default MegaPad Layout



> This update brings a change to MegaPad skin after I actually learned about the terrible present that is all the differences between two modern sega gamepads: Retro-Bit ones and 8BitDo's M30. It was so exhausting to realize the truth so I am gonna share what I could find in the journey below. I'll put changelog right below because the journey was quite long.
> 
> replaced MegaPad skin variations
> removed button label variations, and added mapping variations
> *This may render any custom...*



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## DinirNertan (Sep 16, 2021)

DinirNertan updated Mini Padder with a new update entry:

Cleaning Up the Skin List



> I did an ego search yesterday and found out someone made a video walkthrough on how to use Mini Padder. Thank you so much for spreading the words, Andilippi!
> 
> While watching the video I also found out that I forgot to remove the megapad variations from the skin list. Mini Padder would remove it from the list and put a default skin back to the gamepad slot, but it would be confusing to have a skin on the list that seemingly won't change anything.
> 
> This release fixes this bug and cleans up the...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## DinirNertan (Oct 26, 2021)

DinirNertan updated Mini Padder with a new update entry:

Custom Skin Extension Expansion



> The accepted extension was `.mpskin.json`, but now the app looks for `.json`, `.txt`, and `.mpskin.json`, in that order.
> 
> All the default skins' config files are changed to `.json`, but any custom skins made before this update having `.mpskin.json` will still work. Wiki and a template for sharing a custom skin on GitHub also got updated to follow the change. Now you can directly load a custom skin downloaded from...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## DinirNertan (Nov 20, 2021)

DinirNertan updated Mini Padder with a new update entry:

New Batch of 6-button Pads Added



> View attachment 77209​
> It's for HORI Fighting Commander, and its many variants up to the recent model called 'OCTA'.
> 
> While making this, one of the features I wanted to add which could make a dpad showing up, while its background shows behind the stick background, so the stick movement is still easy to read, with the dpad also readable at the same time. And it can provide more visibility to dpad when the stick is not often in use, as dpad...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## DinirNertan (Nov 29, 2021)

DinirNertan updated Mini Padder with a new update entry:

Color Change on Control Panel



> View attachment 77518
> 
> This is a simple change you can immediately notice. I hope this looks better.
> Also I found that scrollbar customization is working on OBS 27.0.1 Browser, so I changed the look of it. Finally all the three rounded corners are now visible. I made the top-left corner to be not round so users can use the corner pixel to tell if cropping worked well. But I don't know if anyone is actually doing that, so I might make it round later.
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## DinirNertan (Dec 2, 2021)

DinirNertan updated Mini Padder with a new update entry:

Assignment Order Change



> I found that if R2 in a controller emits signal as both an axis and a button, it can interfere the left stick assignment and be wrongly assigned as left stick x axis. I changed the order so this can be avoided, unless a controller sending a touchpad click signal as an axis appears and gets popular.
> 
> A mapping for 'Unknown Gamepad' is also added. I found it appearing when my DualShock4 is plugged and not having its lightbar lighting. Since I believe DualShock4 is a standard DInput controller...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## DinirNertan (Dec 18, 2021)

DinirNertan updated Mini Padder with a new update entry:

DP & LS Separation, Shoulder Button Modification



> [5.4.1] Dpad Focused Gamepad Skins Separation
> 
> Super Pad and F Commanders are for gamepads that has a dpad on the left side. I don't know how people use all kind of SFC pads, and Fighting Commanders before OCTA offers a switch to change how dpad is recognized by the recipient.
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## DinirNertan (Mar 25, 2022)

DinirNertan updated Mini Padder with a new update entry:

Update.



> View attachment 82141​
> Changed the dpad of Super Pad skins to keep the consistency with other default skins.
> Changed the open graph image so it looks not awkward on Google search. While the aspect ratio is 2:1, Google only show the centre square of the image.
> This is a small update, and due to personal reasons I am ceasing the maintenance.
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------

